# pls let me know which one to buy???



## arnabtweetosri (Jul 15, 2015)

Please let me know which one to buy a tamed cockatiel of 2 months or a tamed of 6 months... totally confused..:S

wILL MY BIRDIE BE AFRAID WHEN I AM IN OFFC??
As i am working in offc during day time approx 10 hrs so..will the baby cockatiel be afraid or lonely or something...i will keep my radio on for him so that he doesnot feel lonely.. and play with him once i am back..

WILL THE 6 MONTH TAMED COCKATIEL HAVE BETTER IMMUNITY ??

Please let me know what are the medicines which i should keep in handy..antibiotics and vitamins names which i can search in indiaKindly advise..


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

No expert here regarding cockatiel but as you are working 10 hours a day I suggest you should buy two


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I agree. With your working hours, you should get two birds to keep each other company. 10 hours a day alone is too long.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*After reading your various threads, my concern is that you are working 10 hour days which gives you little time to spend with a pet. Are you comfortable leaving an animal alone for that length of time every day? How much time will you actually have to interact with the bird on a daily basis? Most animals desire interaction on a regular basis and can become depressed when they don't either have a friend of their own species or their human "flockmate". This is just something you might want to consider.

It would be kinder to have two birds of the same species rather than one so they can bond with and interact with one another. *


----------

